# Lunar New Year!



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey! Anyone is gonna ceebrate this? I'm about to be off for 2 WEEKS from school! Wow! I'll spend time over this forum! Clean up my tank! Read books......... And my lucky money will used for the tank improvement, too! Wow, that's gonna be good! I haven't do any bid research on this, actually! 
Where are you guys from? Any from the Asia? In the "old" forums, there are many from Hongkong, Singapore and China, I wonder about them now. Let me check the member statistic!


----------

